# New certified emt need resume help!



## keen912002 (May 19, 2013)

Hello, my name is keenan, im 21.

I just got my emt and nremt finished and trying to get out there and apply for jobs but you need a resume. I haven't made a resume for medical at all and I don't have any experience in the medical field. Next, I was wondering if anyone had a good template for a new emt with no experience and just a resume template for emt. I have looked online for a great while and couldn't find a resume template for a no experience emt. and I am lost on what to put under experience since I have none. Please help.


----------



## NPO (May 19, 2013)

As far as a layout, keep it simple.

Since you have no experience it is going to be light, and that is going to be hard. Anything you can put on there, do it. I taylor my resumes to where I am applying. Include any volunteer or pro-bono work, because it makes you look good. Also, consider extra classes and stuff to pad your resume until you can add real work experience.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 20, 2013)

Do you have customer service experience? Because that's a lot of what EMS and medicine in general is.

You don't need a resumè with a ton of ambulance companies or fire departments on it to get hired.

My current résumé that I use has beach lifeguard, lifeguard supervisor, professional ski patrol, a jewelry store and my EMT-I and medic stuff on it. Not a ton of EMS stuff.


----------



## keen912002 (May 20, 2013)

meaning like tailoring your skills and objective sections? and I did a 10 hour hospital rotation while I was in Emt school, would I put that in my resume somewhere? Would I still put like my last three jobs in my work experience? only thing is that there is no relevance except communication and customer service skills.
thank you for replying to my post by the way


----------



## NPO (May 20, 2013)

keen912002 said:


> meaning like tailoring your skills and objective sections? and I did a 10 hour hospital rotation while I was in Emt school, would I put that in my resume somewhere? Would I still put like my last three jobs in my work experience? only thing is that there is no relevance except communication and customer service skills.
> thank you for replying to my post by the way



No need to include your rotations, that is required coursework.

Include your last 3 jobs, its better than having no job experience.


----------



## keen912002 (May 20, 2013)

this is what I have so far and im working off another template and i haven't changed the work experience yet but everything else is


NAME
address
Cell: 
Email: 

Objective
To work as an EMT where my skills and abilities can be utilized in the medical field to serve people.
Qualifications Summary 
•	Strong physical ability to perform the job. 
•	Have and maintained a driving record sufficiently clear to allow insurability without prejudice. 
•	Available to complete a comprehensive background investigation to include criminal record and employment record. 
•	Non-user of tobacco products and illegal or illicit drugs. 
•	Excellent ability to communicate both orally and in writing and to understand and follow oral and written instructions. 
•	Ability to establish and maintain working relationships with employees, volunteers and management. 
•	Able to effectively perform prolonged work under adverse emergency conditions involving physical and mental stress and to think clearly and use independent judgment in routine and non-routine situations.
Education
National Registered Emergency Medical Technician 

•	Certificate in National Registered Emergency Technician
•	Completed: April 04, 2013

Tacoma Community College Tacoma, WA
•	Certificate in Emergency Medical Technician – Basic course  
•	Completed: March 21, 2013
Highline Community College Des Moines, WA
•	GED Certificate
•	Completed: October 26, 2011
Work Experience
Emergency Medical Technician: March 2002 - Present, Potomac Hospital Emergency Room, Lee's Summit, WA 
•	Perform patient assessments, provide advanced triage treatment to patients who are in life threatening distress, perform electrocardiograms, provide intravenous therapy, specimen collection (blood, stool, sputum, urine), assist physicians (cardio version, a-lines, cardiac arrest, M.I.'s ) and perform wound care, splinting, and irrigation. 
•	Participate in the exchange of information between off-going and on-coming shifts and in resident meetings as necessary, and operate a multitude of medical devices and equipment appropriate for field use as approved by the agency and treatment protocols. 
•	Check all personal gear, assigned vehicles, equipment and tools to ensure safe and effective operation.
Physical Therapy Technician: June 1997 - March 2002, Comanche Memorial Hospital, Seattle, WA
•	Provided physical therapy to patients who suffered traumatic or acute debilitating illnesses, assessed progression of physical therapy and formulated exercise programs for patients. 
•	Provided physical therapy to athletes, assessed progression of physical therapy, and formulated exercise programs for patients, including weight training, hydrotherapy and aerobic fitness. 
•	Performed electrical stimulation and muscle skeletal ultrasounds.
References


----------

